# Spadla klec



## inbetweenwords

Ahoj!
Jak byste přeložili, třeba do angličtiny, frazi "spadla klec"?


----------



## bibax

To znamená, že je někdo lapen/chycen/dopaden (tj. ocitl se v kleci). Většinou se jedná o zločince, ale může se také jednat o muže, který jest uloven ženou a posléze toutéž odvlečen k oltáři.

Nevím, jak je to anglicky, ale do latiny bych to přeložil:

*Comoedia est finita.*


----------



## inbetweenwords

Díky moc. 
Bohužel se v latině stejně jak v italštině (do které tu frázi mám přeložit) nedá najít výraz, který znamená totež a zároveň obsahuje i odkaz ke kleci, vezení, apod.


----------



## K.u.r.t

Anglicky: "Gotcha!"


----------

